# “Si Mi Chiamano Mimi” From Puccini’s “La Boheme”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the aria “Si Mi Chiamano Mimi” by the character Lucia, who in the opera “La Boheme” is referred to as Mimi; for a reason that she is not even aware of. This being an aria which is wonderfully performed by Angela Gheorghiu.

It is act one of Puccini’s “La Boheme” and we see a writer by the name of Rodolfo, sitting all alone in a humble one room apartment in Paris trying to write a story yet can not get started as he does not feel the motivation to do so. It is just as he puts down his pen in frustration that he hears a knock on the door which he naturally answers to find out it is the woman who lives across the hall who has come to ask him if he can light her candle which has gone out. 

She comes in and Rodolfo is immediately attracted to her, he naturally doing what she requested of him however it is in those few seconds that his beautiful guest momentarily faints; much to his disquiet. Rodolfo asks her if she is feeling ill, telling her she is pale and offers her some wine which she accepts. It is after a sip of wine that this lovely lady from across the hall feels it would be best if she went back to her place yet it is as she is about to leave that she realizes she has lost her key in Rodolfo’s room. She then worried informs Rodolfo about her key yet just as she does the light from her candle blows out which prompts her host to do likewise as to make the mood more romantic. 

Rodolfo and his endearing guest begin to look for the key while she mentions she is inopportune to hear him say nothing could be further from the truth yet as they continue to search in the dark the key is found. Rodolfo however hides it from its owner as he pretends to look further for what he already has in his pocket. It being after a few minutes that Rodolfo declares that there is no point to looking in the dark but fortunately it is a night moon which makes him take the woman who he has come to look upon for all the beauty she posses; by the hand as he tells her all about himself. Rodolfo informing her that he is a poet who lives in poverty but writes rhymes of love which enrich his life like a great lord for his soul is that of a millionaire which creates castles in the air. 

It is after Rodolfo formally introduces himself to his late night guest that she does likewise in an aria that begins “Si mi chiamano Mimi ma mio nome e Lucia”. This meaning “they call me Mimi but my name is Lucia”, it being after this opening sentence that Mimi starts to speak about herself; refereeing to herself as somebody who lives alone and is calm; as she likes to look at roof tops from her window. Mimi also tells of how she makes plastic flowers which have no smell while she adores all that be romantic such as poetry yet in all it is not in her words or what she describes but the way she and Rodolfo seem to be understanding each other that creates a moment of incredible harmony. As the one which is shared by those whose desires are mutual to find themselves in relationship of adoration. Mimi in this aria makes us feel the simplicity of a woman of few if any pretenses while allowing us to sense the love inside of her; for not only life but the one whom she has also stirred up emotions in. Mimi and Rodolfo in their introductions become enamored, as is clearly the case in both their arias which conclude with their voices joining in a declaration of what they feel as they take their exit. 

This in my opinion is one of the most uplifting arias in opera as Mimi reveals herself in a manner that we can see is sincere whilst remaining humble and modest in a loving way. I, for my part as a writer can see myself in real life playing this role in front of Angela Gheorghiu; the love of my opera world; specially since I like Rodolfo have created so many verses of emotions to be shared with one as she.


----------

